
Google's new logo hints at a live search results announcement in the morning - evo_9
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/08/googles-new-logo-hints-at-a-live-search-results-announcement-in/
======
ugh
It will be interesting to see how they integrate the back button into this. I
will often backtrack if my changes to the search string don’t lead anywhere
and use the back button for that. Will you be able to make snapshots of the
current results by pressing the enter or search button, hopefully without
causing the whole page to reload? That would probably be the ideal solution.
(It would mean that the user would get the benefit of live updates but the
behavior would remain unchanged. It might, however, invite me to tinker with
my search string without ever pressing the enter button which would in some
way break the back button. That might be a worthy tradeoff.)

Can someone who this has already been A/B tested on shed some light on that?
Oh, well. Might as well wait.

